# What do you guys think about this mod list?



## laderlover (May 19, 2002)

I'm looking at purchasing a 2001 Audi S4 Sedan 6MT (not sure if it's a 2001 or 2001.5) and this is the mod list. Let me know if anything is missing or if you would make any changes:
Engine/Drivetrain:
EPL Custom Software
EPL Stage 3 Fueling Kit
AWE/McNeil Intercoolers
Hybrid RS6 K04 Turbos
APR Full Exhaust + APR High Flow Downpipes
Test/Downpipes With Cut-Outs (Not Installed)
UUC Short Shifter
OEM RS4 Clutch
SPEC Lightweight Flywheel
Forge Diverter Valves
Samco Hose Set (Black)
Samco TBB
AMS Engine Snub Mount
RS4 Intake Piping
Custom Intake With ITG Filter & Carbon Fiber Heat Shield With Air Induction
VDO Boost Gauge With SPP A-Pillar
Greddy Turbo Timer
AWE DTS
Suspension:
Stasis Track-Sport Coilovers
Neuspeed 19MM Sway Bar
Brakes:
Stop-Tech 355MM Front Brakes
Pagid Orange Pads Front Only
Stasis Track Sport Rear Brakes
SS Brake Lines All Around
Wheels/Tires:
iForged Aero 18X8.5 - Brushed Face With Polished Lip - 37/32 Offset
235/40 Kumho MX Tires
H&R 5MM Spacers - Front & Rear
Aesthetics:
RS4 Front Grill
OEM European Headlight Housings
OEM Aero Wipers
OEM Winter Mats
LLTEK Front Grill (Not Installed)
Fixed LCD Cluster Display

And a pic of my R32 for some looks:


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

You got a good list there, but I'd look into some 3" downpipes. Not sure the Rs4 clutch is going to last too long with the power Rs6's make.


----------



## laderlover (May 19, 2002)

*Re: (Jurjen)*

Thanks for the info-some other people have also mentioned the clutch situation 
What would be the advantage of 3" downpipes besides better flow? The ones I've looked up do not accept the AWE DTS...are they worth the sacrifice of the DTS?
Cheers


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (laderlover)*

I wouldnt mess with the DP's. Just put in the cat bypass and call it day, i say this cause DP removal is an 8hour job.
Also make sure the maintenance is all up to date, before getting worked up over mods. That's a nice list of parts so it sounds as if the owner isnt some kid working on it out of moms garage, so it SHOULD be tip top.
*Maintenance > Mods*


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (AggvGtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AggvGtivr6* »_I wouldnt mess with the DP's. Just put in the cat bypass and call it day, i say this cause DP removal is an 8hour job.
Also make sure the maintenance is all up to date, before getting worked up over mods. That's a nice list of parts so it sounds as if the owner isnt some kid working on it out of moms garage, so it SHOULD be tip top.
*Maintenance > Mods* 

If he's changing the turbos, he's gotta pull the Downpipes off anyway. 3" Dps have shown better spool-up for the Rs6s (by 200-300rpm), and I imagine free-flow lowers EGT, which is better for everybody


----------



## kbonarek (Feb 20, 2009)

Definitely ditch the rs4 clutch idea. Get something more serious. You'll be happy you did. If you want an rs4 clutch, you can have mine...it smells like toast though


----------

